# L3.04 Update



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks like they are skipping to L3.04. Does anyone have this update yet? What changes has it made?


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

yoyo1010 said:


> Looks like they are skipping to L3.04. Does anyone have this update yet? What changes has it made?


Pardon my ignorance -- I'm still new to dish. How do we get the updates? Do they automatically download with our nightly programming update?


----------



## DishSubLA (Apr 9, 2006)

wreck said:


> Pardon my ignorance -- I'm still new to dish. How do we get the updates? Do they automatically download with our nightly programming update?


Yes. Or they can download anytime while the unit is in standby.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

A 722, it's amazing, simple to use and not a hlitch in the couple of weeks that I have had it

Bob


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

DishSubLA said:


> Yes. Or they can download anytime while the unit is in standby.


Ignorant question #2 -- How do we know if we GOT the update?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wreck said:


> Ignorant question #2 -- How do we know if we GOT the update?


Ask RandallA.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Hit the menu button twice and read what software version you have

Bob


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Ping .... Did anyone get this version yet?


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

wreck said:


> Ignorant question #2 -- How do we know if we GOT the update?


System Info button on Remote.

Has the guide's center alignment over coax been fixed?


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Ping .... Did anyone get this version yet?


Not me. I've done the check switch twice since it came out to try to make it down load......... ad for some reason, it' won't.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

yoyo1010 said:


> Not me. I've done the check switch twice since it came out to try to make it down load......... ad for some reason, it' won't.


Don't get frustrated, it's likely your just not in the target range yet. Updates are normally done in 3 phases, the first is typically a partial phase to see if it causes any issues in public before releasing it to all.


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Jason Nipp said:


> Don't get frustrated, it's likely your just not in the target range yet. Updates are normally done in 3 phases, the first is typically a partial phase to see if it causes any issues in public before releasing it to all.


Ok. Got the update last night. I noticed the change in the PIP. That's a nice feature. Do you know what other issues the 304 is suppose to address?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I am going to wait on posting notes. I want to see untainted feedback.

Please post any bugs and provide your feedback here.


----------



## bill1767 (May 25, 2006)

well just got a replacment vip222 yesterday for jerkey video on all HD Voom channals,but to my suprise i got the new update L304 this morning on old one and every thing is working perfect now, Dish it about time you finllay fix the problems, it took only 6 months,will send back refeb they sent me today,and pip nice too


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

yoyo1010 said:


> I noticed the change in the PIP.


Could you describe it for us?


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

BobaBird said:


> Could you describe it for us?


I assume he is stating Side by Side Picture in Picture was finally enabled for 222.


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

I checked & YES, I have L304.

Would love to know what has been fixed/changed???


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

bill1767 said:


> i got the new update L304 this morning on old one and every thing is working perfect now


I'll have to check that out.:grin:

Sometimes some of the Voom channels is soooo jerky that it's completely unwatchable.


----------



## bill1767 (May 25, 2006)

Well your voom channels should be fixed, and any otherHD channels that any one is having problems with, that the main fix of L304, Thank God!!!, Dish only took 6 months to fix this Problem!,I was sending out the the one i bought brand new, for the piece of sh;t refeb they sent me all scuff up,and the OTA connection was crossthreaded,Refeb piece of sh,t, Well i'm happy now


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Yea. Talking about the Picture beside picture feature. The color seems to be more vibrant to me with the HDMI connection. Haven't lost the signal or picture once. I also noticed they changed the signal strength numbers like they did a while back on the 322. So far, so good. Oh yea, the color is now stable on the SD output, which is what my original complaint was.

I don't have it hooked up to my network so I can't check the Ethernet connection.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

yoyo1010 said:


> I don't have it hooked up to my network so I can't check the Ethernet connection.


I do, and no it isn't active yet... But if you saw the DLNA 222 demo/display at CES 2008, it's coming... how soon I don't know.


----------



## bill1767 (May 25, 2006)

its about time dish gets there ass in to gear with this product,this softwear L304 fix a lot of problems,no more video freeze ups,jerky HD video,reboots,colors fadeing with hdmi hook up or with tunner 2, i was almost ready to cancel service if problems still occured. Now bring on ext hard drive,P.S Dish dont fu;k with this new software update it works perfect please!!!!!!


----------



## cthip (Dec 14, 2007)

been a little over a week since the update, and no loss of video/signal since then, even through some very stormy weather. still had an occasional glitch, but nothing that didn't resolve itself within a second or two, and definitely nothing that required rebooting the receiver.

not sure if it's related to the update, but things seem to be looking up!


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

cthip said:


> things seem to be looking up!


Well of course, that's where the satellites are.  (Just Kidding)

I have had ZERO problems with the new upgrade. ZIP. Good job dish.!! Now hows about activating the ext ports.


----------



## cthip (Dec 14, 2007)

maybe i spoke too soon, 3 BSOD during today's ucla-usc game. unacceptable  !


----------



## gh0st (Feb 5, 2008)

I have the 304 update and I have every problem that it was supposed to fix.


----------

